# Krumkake For Christmas Too Soggy



## london (Dec 14, 2009)

We have an electric Krumkake iron and use it every year at Christmas.

These are the thin ice cream cone shaped treats that you can eat plain or filled with berries or whipped cream.

Last year we froze some with a cream filling, and when we took them out they were all soggy?

Any way to prevent the cones from becoming soggy, after freezing?

Comments will be appreciated.


----------



## swift (Dec 14, 2009)

Did you freeze the with the cream filling or did you seperate the cream filling from them. That would be the first thing I would change.


----------



## london (Dec 14, 2009)

*Froze with the filling*



swift said:


> Did you freeze the with the cream filling or did you seperate the cream filling from them. That would be the first thing I would change.



We froze the cones with the filling in them. That was our mistake, apparently.


----------



## stmartinfan (Dec 15, 2009)

They should freeze OK if done unfilled.  My mother used to make dozens of these, plus other Christmas goodies, and store them all in the unheated porch of our house in northern Minnesota.  Of course, it was just like putting them in the freezer - and often with the below zero temps, much colder than a freezer!  They were always fine.  We ony eat them unfilled, but I can see how they would be good with a cream filling.  I'd say it's similar to cream puffs, in that you want to store them unfilled because they get soggy otherwise.  Depending upon how long you want to store them, you may not even want to freeze. They probably won't get stale, and crisper is better, so you don't need to worry about them drying out.


----------

